# Kessie torna a Milanello. Sarà valutato nelle prossime ore.



## admin (26 Gennaio 2022)

Kessie eliminato con la sua Costa d'Avorio dalla Coppa D'Africa. Il centrocampista, uscito alla mezzora per una botta al costato, sarà valutato a Milanello nelle prossime ore.

News precedenti

Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


----------



## bmb (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kessie eliminato con la sua Costa d'Avorio dalla Coppa D'Africa. Il centrocampista, uscito alla mezzora per una botta al costato, sarà valutato a Milanello nelle prossime ore.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


Ci è andata di lusso...potevano tornare entrambi tra 2 settimane...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Ahaah ovviamente 1 mese fuori


----------



## Wetter (26 Gennaio 2022)

Diciamo le cose come stanno anche quando ci gira bene (per una volta), l'Algeria di Benna e la Costa d'Avorio di Kessie erano delle serie contendenti al titolo. Ora speriamo che la botta al costato non sia nulla di grave, mancano 10 giorni al derby.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kessie eliminato con la sua Costa d'Avorio dalla Coppa D'Africa. Il centrocampista, uscito alla mezzora per una botta al costato, sarà valutato a Milanello nelle prossime ore.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


PIOLI spera di averlo per il derby tra 3 2 1


----------



## MagicBox (26 Gennaio 2022)

Sarà tornato apposta per mettersi d’accordo con qualcuno


----------



## chicagousait (26 Gennaio 2022)

Non è più un nostro tesserato dalle scorse olimpiadi, si facesse curare dallo staff della sua nuova squadra ; qualunque essa sia


----------



## davidelynch (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kessie eliminato con la sua Costa d'Avorio dalla Coppa D'Africa. Il centrocampista, uscito alla mezzora per una botta al costato, sarà valutato a Milanello nelle prossime ore.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


Chissà con quanta voglia e grinta giocherà da qui fino a fine stagione sto cane.


----------



## Andris (26 Gennaio 2022)

tra l'altro la Costa d'Avorio è stata eliminata 5-4 con l'unico rigore sbagliato tirato da Bailly che noi cerchiamo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kessie eliminato con la sua Costa d'Avorio dalla Coppa D'Africa. Il centrocampista, uscito alla mezzora per una botta al costato, sarà valutato a Milanello nelle prossime ore.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.


Sarà valutato di giorno in giorno assieme ad ibra .


----------



## Blu71 (26 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ahaah ovviamente 1 mese fuori



Se deve giocare come ha fatto fino ad ora non è un male.


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Kessie eliminato con la sua Costa d'Avorio dalla Coppa D'Africa. Il centrocampista, uscito alla mezzora per una botta al costato, sarà valutato a Milanello nelle prossime ore.
> 
> News precedenti
> 
> Kessie è uscito per infortunio al 30esimo nella partita di Coppa D'Africa valida per i quarti contro l'Egitto.



Godo sia eliminato e torni a casa, sia lui che Isma prima del previsto. Ora, se l'infortunio non è grave, almeno c'è qualche bella notizia per noi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (26 Gennaio 2022)

Per il derby al massimo lo voglio vedere come trequartista.. deve stare lontano dalla nostra area di rigore!


----------



## Jino (26 Gennaio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per il derby al massimo lo voglio vedere come trequartista.. deve stare lontano dalla nostra area di rigore!



Visto Diaz l'ectoplasma, visto Krunic tanto impegno poca resa, mettere Kessie su Brozo è veramente la soluzione più logica, tanto in mediana per caratteristiche Tonali e Bennacer se la giocano alla grande con Barella e Chala in quanto a corsa e dinamicità.


----------



## folletto (26 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se deve giocare come ha fatto fino ad ora non è un male.


Di sicuro in questa stagione sta facendo meno bene ma a mio parere nelle ultime partite la sua mancanza si è sentita parecchio. A giugno andrebbe sostituito adeguatamente ma purtroppo per farlo servirebbero dei milioncini


----------

